# Loading Gallery Fall Arrest



## Morydd (Jul 29, 2010)

I've searched here and other places and haven't found a specific mention of this. I'm wondering if fall arrest at the loading gallery is something that makes sense. I've worked in one theater that had it, which was by far the most safety conscious theater I've ever set foot in. (If I remember correctly they did a volunteer OSHA inspection every year before the season started.)

For reference, this is for a high school with a single purchase system, and the loading rail is about 60' up.


----------



## Les (Jul 29, 2010)

I don't think you need it as long as you have a railing (which complies with OSHA standards regarding height and spacing of horizontal mid rail, vertical supports, etc) but I have been wrong before.


----------



## Footer (Jul 29, 2010)

Is their a railing? How packed in are the linesets? How far is the deck of the rail to the arbor? 

Most loading rails I like don't have any railing at all. In my opinion having to haul a weight over a railing, stretch down to the arbor, and load the weight is more unsafe then having no railing at all. If you have a full rail there is little to no way you could make it past the ropes. If its a double purchase house it would even be harder to go past the ropes. 

If you think you need fall arrest, get a rigging company to come and and discuss it with you. If they decide you need one, they should be able to install it and train everyone on its safe operation.


----------



## epimetheus (Jul 29, 2010)

Les said:


> (which complies with OSHA standards regarding height and spacing of horizontal mid rail, vertical supports, etc)


 
Don't forget toe plates. I've seen way too many tools, parts, etc. get kicked off platforms and scaffolding.


----------



## Les (Jul 29, 2010)

epimetheus said:


> Don't forget toe plates. I've seen way too many tools, parts, etc. get kicked off platforms and scaffolding.


 
Yes!! Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## jwl868 (Jul 30, 2010)

A good starting point for fall protection would be the OSHA regulations:

29 Code of Federal Regulations 1910 Subpart D – Walking and Working Surfaces (Starts at 29 CFR 1910.21)

In particular, see 29 CFR 1910.23(c) Protection of open-sided floors, platforms and runways.

OSHA regulations can be found at the OSHA website (click the regulations tab) or at the GPO eCFR site (scroll to Title 29). The OSHA website has a separate Fall Protection page, too.

After you determine your ability to comply with fall protection, then look into personal fall arrest systems.

[You noted that you work at a high school. If it’s a public school, then you are regulated under Illinois’ public employee OSH program, which uses US OSHA regulations (See the State Programs page of the OSHA website). If it’s a private school, then you are regulated directly by US OSHA.]

Joe


----------



## Morydd (Jul 30, 2010)

Most of the linesets are <12" apart, and are quite close to the edge of the floor of the loading rail. There are chains with spring clips in the place of rails on the arbor side. I don't remember offhand if there's a toe rail on the arbor side, but there's about a 10" high one on the stage side. I'll check the OSHA standards.


----------

